# I have a silly question but didn't know where else to ask a lot of people...



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I am in Sherouk City and was wondering if anyone felt there was a need for a doggy daycare for puppies 2 months to 6 months or so? For those that work and don't know what to do with their little dog all day? It was a funny idea and thought i would ask...that's all.

That and I know everyone here loves to tell things as they are!! So fire away!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Charleen 

I think it would be a great idea although people who work shouldn't take on puppies but yes I think you might be on to a winner there but I would make sure the dogs are wormed, inoculated etc, just as they would have to be to go into kennels. 

Maiden


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh I dont know if it is the most terrible idea I have heard today, my business development managers was worse! A day-care for puppies? Sounds okay to me, you know of cause that puppies grow up after the six months, right?


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Just thought that puppies need more looking after when they are little and more food. at 6 or 7 months they can be left to play a little depending on the breed of course, maybe consider up to 10 months or so but would want to keep it small guys..of course they would all have to have there vet checks done...that is a must!


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

charleen said:


> Just thought that puppies need more looking after when they are little and more food. at 6 or 7 months they can be left to play a little depending on the breed of course, maybe consider up to 10 months or so but would want to keep it small guys..of course they would all have to have there vet checks done...that is a must!


I think that that is a very good idea. My son saddled me with two retrievers and I am effectively paying for daycare by paying my maid extra to walk them in the morning and look after them when we are away.

Go for it!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

One thing I would look out for is... being left with the pups .. someone brings them to you then leaves the country. 

I would insist on being paid up front.. monthly at least.. preferably 3 months that way if you are left with them at least you have some money for their food and care until you can find forever homes for them,


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

well if anyone is out this way or knows of people in sherouk or madinity then let them PM and we'll talk more.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

charleen said:


> well if anyone is out this way or knows of people in sherouk or madinity then let them PM and we'll talk more.


And i really didnt mean for this to be advertising Maiden....sorry!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> well if anyone is out this way or knows of people in sherouk or madinity then let them PM and we'll talk more.




Why not advertise it on the many animal facebook pages ESMA springs to mind,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

It?s a dog?s life: An innovative new kennel seeks to remedy the lack of quality digs for dogs | Egypt Independent


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

aykalam said:


> It?s a dog?s life: An innovative new kennel seeks to remedy the lack of quality digs for dogs | Egypt Independent


That'a great but I was thinking more of a home style approach, no kennels just a great backyard that is secure and then up into the house to rest. As if they were home but not at home. Nothing fancy just love and general behavior training for living in a home. Play nice, don't chew the furniture or plants, sit for your food ....all the things I teach my dogs.


----------

